# unstable internet connection....



## redbull001 (Jun 16, 2006)

my internet connection was fine until we switched the routers, then after a month, we switched the routers back again, so the original router that gave me a good connection was back, for some reason, ever since the last (2nd) switch my internet has been unstable....i have to send around 15-20 error reports a day and sometimes i lose connection completely and have to restart the computer, my downloading rate is unstable and a 3 minute song can take around 55 minutes to download, usually i cant even download files with this "new" connection (it normally would take around 45 seconds) playing an online game is impossible because of lag and warp and i can spike at 500 until i restart my computer.........

i have comcast connection and the only thing i can think of is that my ip changed when i switched the routers both times, ive heard of a changing ip slows down your internet connection slighlty, but this is not slightly.....

any ideas on how to possibly stop this will be awesome....

thanks alot and take care


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You need to be a lot more specific as to the configuration, and make/model of the equipment involved.

There is no issue in changing an IP address that I'm aware of, and I've done this for a long time. :smile:

Did you connect one machine directly to the modem to see if all is well in that configuration? Remember to power cycle the modem whenever you changed the attached device.


----------

